# Cross Timbers Decking



## thebluick (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to build a deck and was looking into Cross Timbers composite. I know there is a bad stigma with many composites (TREX) but I couldn't find much information good or bad on cross timbers. has anyone on here had much experience with it, enough to give a qualified opinion?


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I hated it. You probably wont find much positive about it. There are many other quality brands out there. Correct Deck CX is a great product, Fiberon horizon, Fiberon sensibuilt, and Timbertech XLM are also good. Yes these lines are a bit more expensive than trex, crosstimbers, and other junk materials. But if you cheap out now you will regret it later. You can spend the extra now or you can waste it now on cheap junk and then spend more in 5 years.


----------



## ShadeyWoods (Jun 23, 2011)

*Cross Timbers warranty*

I'm looking for a copy of the Cross Timbers decking product warranty dated 2006 (my invoice is from June of that year). I'm having some issues with my deck and would like to read the find print in the warranty from that time (not the one they have in place now). I have every other piece of paperwork except for the warranty. Hopefully someone can come through for me!


----------



## deckrick (Jul 31, 2011)

*Elk deck warranty*

Hi. Shady. I am also having problems with my deck. I have found a warranty. Have you found one yet? I need one on better letterhead. Maybe we can help each other. Thanks


----------



## ShadeyWoods (Jun 23, 2011)

*CrossTimbers warranty*

I bought the product in 2006 and have yet to find what might be considered an official looking warranty dated around that time. I'm am still working with GAF to try and resolve issues they are saying are 'not warrantable'. The time line is approaching three months since I opened a warranty claim (my third since installation) which was denied and I'm still not sure what the end result is going to be as I am pushing back. I requested a local rep come and look at my deck. He has been helpful, but at the same time, there is only so much he can do. I am waiting on a final decision from someone at GAF before I know what my next move will be. Good luck.


----------



## dwalsh911 (Aug 29, 2011)

*need warranty*

Hi there. I too need a copy of the warranty. We installed our deck in June of 2008 and i have a claim in. They are saying that the labor was only covered for 2 years but.....i remember seeing the warranty and it was 5 years labor...but, can't find a warranty from back then. everything on line says 2 years labor. they are willing to settle on the materials but.....that won't cover re-building the deck.


----------



## manny53 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


----------



## kjs (Sep 26, 2011)

I am interested in a copy .


----------



## mt mike (Oct 4, 2011)

*mt mike*

I would like a copy of the warranty. I have a sagging problem, joists on 12" centers.


----------



## BMace (Oct 11, 2011)

I need a copy also, my deck was built Apr./May 2008 and this decking has inflicked significant damage to the framing. 60 ft of decking end to end has expanded approx 8 inches, you can imagine how the 12' 6x6 post look like.


----------



## Kfosnaugh (Nov 29, 2011)

*Need warranty.*

I too need a copy of the warranty,, We built ours in 2008 also. One of The reason we bought crosstimbers was the warranty,,, and Now that we are having so many problems we decided we better check into it... Now they tell us that there is only a 2 yr warranty ... They have been good as far as paying for material but nothing on Labor. Has anyone been paid for Labor ? Thanks Kathe


manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i know of a few people in my city who have had composite decks done by deckbuilders and have had issues with the decking,, the manufacturers replaced the material but the homeowners had to pay to get hte decking replaced if it was over 2 years old,

the most recent person had trex decking put in and it was stained upon arrival,, it was still installed by the deck builder however since it was so recent every thing was covered

i should mention ive done quite a few composite decks myself, the first being timbertech which i found to be complete junk.. it shatters when cutting it, it requires a color match trim on the ends as its a hollow core decking,, even worse a year later it had faded so bad you'd think it was 10 years old.

the product ive had the best success with and will continue to use is the azek decking


----------



## Barbaramck (Feb 5, 2012)

manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


Hi, I too have a deck built in 2007 with Cross Timbers decking boards which is warping. I do not have a copy of the warranty. Can you let me know where to get a copy. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## lovelace (Feb 15, 2012)

*Help*



manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


 I would love to have a copy of the warranty.I am hav all kinds of . Thanks . :thumbup:Tom Lovelace


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If anyone ever DOES find the warranty paperwork, could you please post it here? 

Thank You

DM


----------



## woodstock964rs (Mar 12, 2012)

DangerMouse said:


> If anyone ever DOES find the warranty paperwork, could you please post it here?
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm in the same boat and looking for a copy of the pre- 7/2008 Warranty. I have a copy of the one that is listed as Updated: 7/08 if anyone needs that.
> ...


----------



## thedblom (Jun 22, 2012)

manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


 
I need a copy of the warranty. My deck was built in 2005 and has significant structural problems as a result of the Decking expanding. Thanks....Can you scan and email it or fax to ***removed for your safety***


----------



## thedblom (Jun 22, 2012)

Meeting with the builder today at 12:30....I need a copy of the warranty (deck built in 2005) email or fax to me please....***removed for your safety***


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, ^ might want to edit your post to not include personal info..


----------



## sgood (Jun 22, 2012)

Manny53, IF you still have a copy of your old cross timber warranty. I would love a copy. ***removed for your safety***

thanks


----------



## kdeck (Aug 7, 2012)

*warranty*



manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


I would appreciate a copy of that.


----------



## Larry721 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Cross Timbers Deck warranty*

If you wouldn't mind, Could I also have a copy of that warranty please? I had a GAF/ELK Crosstimbers professional grade deck installed in April of 2008 and am having so many problems. The contractor won't do anything, so it is up to me to try and have the company take care of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy25642564 (Oct 2, 2012)

*CrossTimbers*

Haven't had problems with expanding just staining problems. Live in NW MI Any suggestions Thanks


----------



## Terry Helstad (Apr 16, 2013)

*Warranty for Cross Timbers*



manny53 said:


> I have a copy of the old Warranty if anyone is interested


I need a copy of warranty please: [email protected]
Can you scan it and send via email?


----------



## jaymtb (Jun 14, 2013)

HI,
Forum requires minimum # posts to contact a member via message! 

Saw the thread while looking for an Elk Cross Timbers Decking Warranty 2006 era. Do you still have one? 

If so, would really appreciate a copy. Have an installation with severe chalking and UV breakdown problems. 

What is your situation? Any luck with Warranty?

Would really appreciate a copy, if you can email it.

Regards.
Jay
jaymtb(at-sign) amigo.net (fix-obvious)


----------



## Wags56 (Apr 12, 2015)

*I also need a copy of the warranty*

I also need a copy of the warranty that was in effect in 2009. We got our deck in 4-2009 and it is so faded, the trim has all fallen off & broke. It is a mess. I am contacting the lumber company where I purchased it this week but a copy of the warranty would be a great help. Thanks. Wags


----------



## Mike84 (May 19, 2016)

Manny, I would really appreciate a copy of the cross timber warranty. Mike84


----------

